# Body painting: more cover-up than exposure



## Shadow

Here is some "art" you guys might enjoy getting involved in...what do you think? 

*2011 North American Body Painting Championship.*


A lot of brightly colored paint was sprayed or brushed on cheeks, lips, chests, backs, arm pits, legs and feet -- and even inside ears.

Each team of up to three artists -- all required to be at least 21 years of age -- worked on a human volunteer who would be turned into what looked like a fantasy creature.

Because each human body is unique, that can also influence the end product, according to veteran Canadian artist Yvonne Boyd of British Columbia. "Each person has their own unique energy and shapes. Skin textures pull out different colors in the paint," she said.

Some of the contestants have years of experience. Others like Dallas resident Brenda Brewer, a face painter on cruise ships, was body painting for the first time. "Its a form of expression but instead of using a canvas you are using a body as a canvas" Brewer says.

Body painting is more cover-up than exposure - CNN.com


----------



## AquaAthena

I like the idea of using the human body as a canvas for artistic expression. It isn't as if it is permanent. Sounds fun and intriquing to me.


----------



## Shadow

I think it is pretty cool.  I will post more pics later on. I'm kinda ticklish...but...


----------



## dilloduck

Well line up and I'll get out my brushes


----------



## Anachronism

Absolutely GORGEOUS. I've seen photos of a number of different events related to body painting and I think it's a wonderful new form of expression. Art is one of those things that simply will not allow itself to be limited by anything. It will always grow and find new outlets. Congratulations to these magnificent artists.

I say this as someone who has worn a form of Divine "body paint" for almost 37 years....


----------



## Shadow

I have seen several also.  Body painting is more popular than I thought.  They have several exhibits...which can also include several forms of performance art. Several different body painting competitions,with participants worldwide.  I even noticed articles in which some people even make a living at it, and will do body painting at parties and other social functions.  I think they did a whole spread in Sports Illustrated using swimsuits that were painted on the models also.  I remember seeing a video clip of that photo shoot awhile back on youtube.  Anyway...I think it is very creative,and some of the artwork is amazing.


----------



## Steve Hanson

Shadow said:


> Here is some "art" you guys might enjoy getting involved in...what do you think?
> 
> *2011 North American Body Painting Championship.*
> 
> 
> A lot of brightly colored paint was sprayed or brushed on cheeks, lips, chests, backs, arm pits, legs and feet -- and even inside ears.
> 
> Each team of up to three artists -- all required to be at least 21 years of age -- worked on a human volunteer who would be turned into what looked like a fantasy creature.
> 
> Because each human body is unique, that can also influence the end product, according to veteran Canadian artist Yvonne Boyd of British Columbia. "Each person has their own unique energy and shapes. Skin textures pull out different colors in the paint," she said.
> 
> Some of the contestants have years of experience. Others like Dallas resident Brenda Brewer, a face painter on cruise ships, was body painting for the first time. "Its a form of expression but instead of using a canvas you are using a body as a canvas" Brewer says.
> 
> Body painting is more cover-up than exposure - CNN.com


 I like body painting. Very cool.


----------



## Douger

All I see is a bunch of dumb fucking murkins.


----------



## CountofTuscany

AquaAthena said:


> I like the idea of using the human body as a canvas for artistic expression. It isn't as if it is permanent. Sounds fun and intriquing to me.



I used to work in advertising and we used body painting for a campaign. It turned out to be very successful.


----------



## FuelRod

Notice most of the examples posted are of women's bodies.  The female body is a work of art.  The male body much more utilatrian...just for "gettin' around"


----------



## filmcourage

Our friend is doing a 'doc' on the subject.  His Youtube video shows an interesting look into two women healed by the art.

'Healing-Behind the Paint' on Youtube.


----------



## Shadow

filmcourage said:


> Our friend is doing a 'doc' on the subject.  His Youtube video shows an interesting look into two women healed by the art.
> 
> 'Healing-Behind the Paint' on Youtube.



I have read articles about cancer survivors using tatoo art in that way.  I will have to look at the video.  Thanks.


----------



## Shadow

FuelRod said:


> Notice most of the examples posted are of women's bodies.  The female body is a work of art.  The male body much more utilatrian...just for "gettin' around"



I guess it's all in the perception.  I do think men's bodies are a work of art. 

The pics are just harder to find.


----------



## Big Fitz

FuelRod said:


> Notice most of the examples posted are of women's bodies.  The female body is a work of art.  The male body much more utilatrian...just for "gettin' around"


Thanks Elane.  LOL


----------



## Shadow




----------

